# Another mover !!! :)



## JGWallace (Sep 21, 2008)

Not quite got the hang of this yet and posted a big speel as a message on my member thing, explaining what we are looking for obviously that wasn't how to get advice.... Anyways we trying to move to Majorca when my son finishes primary school next year but want to make sure we do it properly and do our groundwork. We are grateful for any advice or help and can't wait to move over. Do we rent property for a few months until we decide which area we want? What about schools Spanish or International? Jobs? We have quite a few things we can do and are hard working but would eventually like to have our own business although not one which is seasonal. 
Thanks for reading


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

JGWallace said:


> Majorca. Do we rent property for a few months until we decide which area we want? What about schools Spanish or International? Jobs? We have quite a few things we can do and are hard working but would eventually like to have our own business although not one which is seasonal.
> Thanks for reading



Hiya,

Definitely best to rent for a while before you buy. Property prices are coming down so its a good time to rent until they hit rock bottom.

What part of Mallorca ?

From experience I would say Magaluf is a horrid place, but then again each to their own. Santa Ponso is full of Irish people if that floats yer boat and then there's the North, which I have had good reports about, particularly Alcudia.

What work can you do ?

Oh and what business ideas have you ?

Regards, Dave


----------



## JGWallace (Sep 21, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Definitely best to rent for a while before you buy. Property prices are coming down so its a good time to rent until they hit rock bottom.
> 
> ...



We quite like the santa ponsa area but not the irish end just because its to busy. we have looked at property all over that part but when we go over next month we heading to alcudia and pollensa. We have varied work qualifications from catering to ground maintenance, motorbike mechanics and much more. Want to find out what is in demand before we start thinking of businesses but would prob be to serve the locals and ex pats rather than the tourists


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

JGWallace said:


> We quite like the santa ponsa area, but when we go over next month we heading to alcudia and pollensa. We have varied work qualifications from catering to ground maintenance, motorbike mechanics and much more. Want to find out what is in demand before we start thinking of businesses but would prob be to serve the locals and ex pats rather than the tourists


Yes, I believe Alcudia is a good spot, don't know Pollensa at all, but could be good.

Motorbike mechanics could be useful, as the locals and expats love their motorbikes.

Catering and ground maintenance are unlikely to be in demand, although you may be lucky and obtain a job in a restaurant during the summer season, if thats what you want of course.

So anyway, good luck with your aventure


----------



## JGWallace (Sep 21, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Yes, I believe Alcudia is a good spot, don't know Pollensa at all, but could be good.
> 
> Motorbike mechanics could be useful, as the locals and expats love their motorbikes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, we have loads of ideas so it's just finding our which one will be a money maker. I'm sure we are determined enough to make it work.. Thanks for your advice much appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JGWallace said:


> Thanks for that, we have loads of ideas so it's just finding our which one will be a money maker. I'm sure we are determined enough to make it work.. Thanks for your advice much appreciated.




I always suggest people go and visit and do a fact finding trip. Go to areas that appeal or have been reccomended and chat to the expats in the area. You should find them in bars etc and will be very friendly and willing to chat. Find out what they think, what businesses they think may work, schools etc and get a general feel for the place

Jo


----------



## JGWallace (Sep 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I always suggest people go and visit and do a fact finding trip. Go to areas that appeal or have been reccomended and chat to the expats in the area. You should find them in bars etc and will be very friendly and willing to chat. Find out what they think, what businesses they think may work, schools etc and get a general feel for the place
> 
> Jo


Thanks JoJo 

We are going over next month and then again in Dec and Feb just to see how everything is at diff times of the year. We will rent for the first few months until we are sure which area we want. Thanks again for advice. Can't wait to live the life.

Thanks 

Jen


----------

